# Strange old 2 wire romex



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

My boss and I were were changing out some recepts in and older house that had some older 2 wire (No EG) cloth romex. He came across and few and I did too that had #12 for the hot and #14 for the netural. We both were puzzled, he's been doing this work for 25 yrs and myself 11 yrs and we have never seen this before.

Could there have been some purpose behind it coming this way or was it just a factory screw up? Anyone else seen this before? Were kinda curious to find out.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

More than likely it was a factory screw up that the installer didn't notice or didn't care about.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Full-size grounding conductors weren't required until 1968.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Full-size grounding conductors weren't required until 1968.



He said reduced size _neutral._


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> He said reduced size _neutral._


So, now you want some of that stuff too, huh? :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've seen it, don't know who made it, but it seems to be from the early to mid 1950's. I've actually never seen it used for receptacles, but I've seen it at fixtures and switches at least a few times.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Peter D said:


> He said reduced size _neutral._


 Which is a grounded conductor. I myself have not seen this type of Romex yet, if i have i dont remember it. If it bothers you replace the breaker with a 15amp.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

woodchuck2 said:


> Which is a grounded conductor.


Thank you. I was already aware of that. 480sparky said ground*ing* conductor. Old NM cable with a reduced grounding conductor is very common. This cable with a reduced size ground*ed* conductor is a strange bird indeed.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Thank you. I was already aware of that. 480sparky said ground*ing* conductor. Old NM cable with a reduced grounding conductor is very common. This cable with a reduced size ground*ed* conductor is a strange bird indeed.


 
'Stange birds' is your specialty, Peter. In fact, I think I found one of your 'strange birds':







 
:laughing:​


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> 'Stange birds' is your specialty, Peter. In fact, I think I found one of your 'strange birds':
> 
> 
> 
> ...



480sparky - 3
Peter D - 0

How do you keep finding pictures of my work?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> 480sparky - 3
> Peter D - 0
> 
> How do you keep finding pictures of my work?


 
It kinda sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> It kinda sticks out like a sore thumb.



But.. did they switch the neutral? Prob. a non polarized plug


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> But.. did they switch the neutral? Prob. a non polarized plug


 


Peter? 



Peter?...............


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

why not just switch it on/off using the trip/reset


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Peter?
> 
> 
> 
> Peter?...............



I can't remember doing that one. I wouldn't have used a box so that's not mine.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Thank you. I was already aware of that. 480sparky said ground*ing* conductor. Old NM cable with a reduced grounding conductor is very common. This cable with a reduced size ground*ed* conductor is a strange bird indeed.


 Good eye. I didnt catch the wording, my bad.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I saw some cloth "romex" from the 40's (relocated Army barracks) with an insulated hot and a *bare* neutral.

Never seen the smaller neutral though.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I can't remember doing that one. I wouldn't have used a box so that's not mine.


 :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
That might make it Peter D 1


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I seen to recall an old instructor talk about this once, but alas, it was years ago, and way to many shot of tequila ago to remember the explanation.


----------

